# Need assistance with dx code for 81025



## Chavela (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm perplexed.  82015 pregnancy test prior to prescription being given.  No other information documented.  pt seen for sinusitis only.  Appreciate any help.


----------



## BABS37 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello. If you can't find the result of the pregnancy test, then use V72.40 for pregnancy test or exam, unconfirmed. Otherwise, it would be V72.41 for negative result or V72.42 for positive result.


----------



## morrisoncamille@yahoo.com (Jul 25, 2018)

*Urine pregnancy test code 81025*

Provider wants to bill 81025 with otc pregnancy test patient brought to office.  I disagree.  Provider insists 81025 is for the process of of determining pregnancy by "visual color comparison methods" even if it is with the patient's store-bought test.

Help!


----------



## Pathos (Jul 25, 2018)

Did the provider do anything else during the visit? 

This sounds more like it could be a low-level E/M to me, rather than an Urinalysis code. If there was no labwork, the patient brought in the test, and the provider merely interpreted the test, then I doubt 81025 would be appropriate. Part of the cost for 81025 is to cover the materials used, however no materials was used to get the test results.

I also noticed that 81025 is considered Statutory Excluded, which doesn't automatically mean it will get denied, but could likely not get paid.


----------



## morrisoncamille@yahoo.com (Jul 26, 2018)

I totally agree. I feel like I am second guessing what I already know.  The OB/GYN practices I have worked with always do their own OB tests, with their own supplies.  If the patient provides the specimen and the supply (the test), how can the office charge 81025 code?  And yes, this was part of a derm. visit for Accutane, so the appropriate E/M was charged.  I also feel that any OB confirmation/ rule-out should be included in the E/M.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tmatthew1 (Mar 7, 2022)

Should 81025 be billed along with IUD insertion or is it considered "bundled"?


----------

